# Boss walk behind salt spreader



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just bought a Boss walk behind spreader this year for a few commercial accounts. The only salt that seems to come out normally is the calcium chloride of course, at 16.00 a bag ! The website says it is for "free flowing salts" . The Morton safety salt, road runner and other brands, I need to hop the spreader to get the salt to come out of the hopper to get to the platter. Of course after hopping the spreader awhile a cotter pin broke that is used to rotate the platter. Anybody else having the same issues with this spreader? For the price the damn thing should be able to throw out cheaper salts without hopping it all the time to get it to come out : ) . Note:does not matter what setting is set at. Any other advice or feedback on this particular spreader would be much appreciated! Will call Boss tomorrow for more info also. Thanks fellas


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there a grate to filter the salt? I picked up a spreader of a different brand that had a grate towards the bottom. Someone on here suggested to take that out, it's worked great ever since. If it does it might be worth a shot. I'm not too familiar with the boss spreaders, and can't find many pictures online.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2118741 said:


> Is there a grate to filter the salt? I picked up a spreader of a different brand that had a grate towards the bottom. Someone on here suggested to take that out, it's worked great ever since. If it does it might be worth a shot. I'm not too familiar with the boss spreaders, and can't find many pictures online.


I think I just responded to that post asking how removing the grate went for you. I'm looking for options...I want to buy a walk behind spreader for next year and I'm scouring old posts looking for recommendations. I want to buy stainless steel, I'm a believer in corrosion resistant steel. Cheers!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Just replied to the other thread. Good luck.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

fhafer;2118751 said:


> I think I just responded to that post asking how removing the grate went for you. I'm looking for options...I want to buy a walk behind spreader for next year and I'm scouring old posts looking for recommendations. I want to buy stainless steel, I'm a believer in corrosion resistant steel. Cheers!


I just replied to you in the other thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Boss has a push spreader?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2118781 said:


> Boss has a push spreader?


Looks like a rebranded Earthway


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

JMHConstruction;2118741 said:


> Is there a grate to filter the salt? I picked up a spreader of a different brand that had a grate towards the bottom. Someone on here suggested to take that out, it's worked great ever since. If it does it might be worth a shot. I'm not too familiar with the boss spreaders, and can't find many pictures online.


Yes there is a grate for the boss. Was using it with grate in. Seems like taking it out it would block up a lot more with salt chunks... I did have salt in back of truck so maybe it was too moist and wouldnt come out properly because of that. Will try with absolutely fresh warm dry salt and see what happens i guess lol. The spreader is awesome tho, way it feels and spreads and i believe it has a lifetime warranty on gearbox. It also comes with a stainless steel like rectangular piece you can just throw back on with a couple of wingnuts and it catches salt perfectly for sidewalks. Was a great idea by Boss. Will get back on how "well stored" salt comes out of the spreader haha.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

BUFF;2118785 said:


> Looks like a rebranded Earthway


Does it haha? I fertilized for years also but never used earthway.
Sure Boss took the best ideas from each spreader and incorporated them all. I did have my rock salt under tarp in back of truck, so to be fair, i need to see how salts come out of it that are freshly stored . Believe it has lifetime warranty on gearbox, light but beefy, and engineered a simple idea for salting walks with it. Just a rectabgular stainless steel piece that connects under the spreader with 2 wing nuts and you have a sidewalk spreader now.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Wolverinesfan1;2119101 said:


> Yes there is a grate for the boss. Was using it with grate in. Seems like taking it out it would block up a lot more with salt chunks... I did have salt in back of truck so maybe it was too moist and wouldnt come out properly because of that. Will try with absolutely fresh warm dry salt and see what happens i guess lol. The spreader is awesome tho, way it feels and spreads and i believe it has a lifetime warranty on gearbox. It also comes with a stainless steel like rectangular piece you can just throw back on with a couple of wingnuts and it catches salt perfectly for sidewalks. Was a great idea by Boss. Will get back on how "well stored" salt comes out of the spreader haha.


Even with dry bagged (I use Professional Ice Melter bags) the POS grate would for whatever reason stop the ice melt from falling. I have never used it with bulk salt, and never had an issue with my ice melt getting wet and clumping, so I'm not sure if would clog or not. I know for what I do with it, and what I use in it, I haven't had an issue since I took that grate out.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

*OwnerOperator pest control, lawn maintenance and fertilization company.*

No doubt. Must be calcium chloride you are using? You know the difference between sodium and calcium chloride salts don't you? Wil fill you in if don't. It's a huge difference between the 2. I've plowed 15 years in one of the worst snow belt regions on the planet so I have learned a lot during that span haha. Also own and manage a pest control, fertilization and lawn maintenance company. If have any questions fire away, I have tons of knowledge In these fields and actually certified in 5 different state pesticide categories.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Wolverinesfan1;2119419 said:


> No doubt. Must be calcium chloride you are using? You know the difference between sodium and calcium chloride salts don't you? Wil fill you in if don't. It's a huge difference between the 2. I've plowed 15 years in one of the worst snow belt regions on the planet so I have learned a lot during that span haha. Also own and manage a pest control, fertilization and lawn maintenance company. If have any questions fire away, I have tons of knowledge In these fields and actually certified in 5 different state pesticide categories.


It's a mix of different ones. It has I think 4 different ice melts in it. It works great, without killing the concrete like the straight CC does.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

I thought c.c. Was a lot better for pavement and concrete than the rock salt or sodium ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wolverinesfan1;2120430 said:


> I thought c.c. Was a lot better for pavement and concrete than the rock salt or sodium ?


You think wrong.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

All my info shows cc has way more positives than sodium. Mainly being it works at much lower temps and is much better for turf. Maybe you want to defend sodium because it is half the price of calcium ? : ) . I believe using what is best for the customer and depending on temperatures. If it's below zero and you want to use sodium because you are worried about damaging concrete, it isn't going to really matter when it doesn't work and people are wiping out now is it haha.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wolverinesfan1;2120526 said:


> All my info shows cc has way more positives than sodium. Mainly being it works at much lower temps and is much better for turf. Maybe you want to defend sodium because it is half the price of calcium ? : ) . I believe using what is best for the customer and depending on temperatures. If it's below zero and you want to use sodium because you are worried about damaging concrete, it isn't going to really matter when it doesn't work and people are wiping out now is it haha.


Tell you what, you're new\knew\gnu here, how aboot you show your cards and I might try to dig my posts on this subject up.....since it's been discussed a couple dozen times already.

I'll give you a hint for search terms: hungry salt.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Wolverinesfan1;2120526 said:


> All my info shows cc has way more positives than sodium. Mainly being it works at much lower temps and is much better for turf. Maybe you want to defend sodium because it is half the price of calcium ? : ) . I believe using what is best for the customer and depending on temperatures. If it's below zero and you want to use sodium because you are worried about damaging concrete, it isn't going to really matter when it doesn't work and people are wiping out now is it haha.


There are sodium products available that are treated with Mag C, when properly applied it's not harmful to concrete, vegetation, pet friendly, and good to -27* F at a cost of $8.25 a bag when buying a 49bag skid.
It's granular and feeds in all spreaders.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2120663 said:


> There are sodium products available that are treated with Mag C, when properly applied it's not harmful to concrete, vegetation, pet friendly, and good to -27* F at a cost of $8.25 a bag when buying a 49bag skid.
> It's granular and feeds in all spreaders.


Are you licensed in Upteen states.

If not you are not properly qualified regardless of your years of experience and wisdom

Saying just.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2120678 said:


> Are you licensed in Upteen states.
> 
> If not you are not properly qualified regardless of your years of experience and wisdom
> 
> Saying just.


Just Uptfew.....:whistling::whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2120678 said:


> Are you licensed in Upteen states.
> 
> If not you are not properly qualified regardless of your years of experience and wisdom
> 
> Saying just.


I'm oot, I'm not licensed in any states.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm licensed in IN and MI and the closest your going to here about ice, snow, deicers, etc... in a pesticide class is snow mold.... Although could snow be considered a pest and salt a pesticide?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1;2120703 said:


> I'm licensed in IN and MI and the closest your going to here about ice, snow, deicers, etc... in a pesticide class is snow mold.... Although could snow be considered a pest and salt a pesticide?


But! How many categories are you certified in and how long have you been plowing 20 driveways?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just two, 3b and 3a turfgrass and ornamentals... Not up to 20 drives yet...wesport Actually don't think I want that many...:laughing:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Use whatever ice melt you'd like Thumbs Up I just know that I could walk the city and show you every sidewalk that has used CC for ice melt. You can probably do a Google image search on CC concrete damage. Not saying it doesn't have its place, just use it sparingly. I personally think it works great, just don't like how it eats the concrete, or about kills you when you dump a bag and accidentally breath it in lol. Anyway, we're off subject and that's a no no


----------

